# how to view drm licence wmv files



## tango_cash (Jun 17, 2006)

hi i recently got some wmv video files but when i play them it asks for some licence this also happened with 'batman returns' video which was given by digit.how do i play these files.which player do i need.


----------



## JGuru (Jun 17, 2006)

Try converting the video to different format say MPEG using Blaze Media Pro.
I think this should solve your problem.


----------



## romeo_8693 (Jun 17, 2006)

u need to b conected to the net so that the player can download the licence for u.by the way 'jguru' i dont think any converter can convert a drm protected file unless one has removed the protection!!!!!


----------



## __Virus__ (Jun 18, 2006)

yups protected vdo or audio files cant b converted... and the license is checked everytime the song is played.. till now I havnt found any stable sw to unlicense the files.. I had to delete  n number of my metal songs for this crap


----------



## tango_cash (Jun 18, 2006)

thanks for the info ppl.


----------

